# Mexico City and Apartment hunting, Visa and Car Permit Questions



## Dtaylor (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi, all.

My wife and I move from Pachuca, Hidalgo to DF as soon as July 1, no later than August 1. There, we'll stay for 2 years. To help me, help myself and my wife (and those like us with whom we will come in contact in the future), might I ask a few questions on Visa, Car, Housing issues?

*VISA*

I currently have a one year temporary residence visa that is tied to my wife's visa (despite my paying the Mexican consulate in DC to give me my own visa). My visa will be renewed in September and again be tied to my wife's job at an american school in DF. 

THAT SAID, I am being courted by a Mexican employer for a position. Therefore, we're considering how, when and where (Hidalgo or DF) to secure me a work visa as soon as possible with a temporary residency in Hidalgo and permanent residency in DF as early as July 1 (obviously, I am not permitted to work under my current residence visa). 

QUESTIONS: 

(1) In what way does my work visa impact my residence visa? 

(2) should I wait to take a salary via work visa application until after I move to DF?

(3) If you were me, what would you do to continue my residency in Mexico (with my wife) while also allowing me to secure a work visa (understanding that the job is less secure long term than my marriage...ojala!)? 


*CAR*

Our car is currently US plated, registered in the US for the next two years, entered under an original 30 day permit (and with guarantee-to-exit-Mexico deposit of 2656 pesos) which is now tied to my one year visa (I am told by human resources at my wife's work????) and insured by a Mexican insurance company with agent in the US. 

Ideally, we simply drive the car from Hidalgo to DF and make no changes (have had little problems in Hidalgo). That said, our original plan of 1 year in Mexico is going to 3 years and driving in DF is seemingly a different animal than driving in Hidalgo and around. I have already been stopped once by DF police for having US plates and only let go after I showed them my window sticker and visa AND I am told that this is common in DF. 

QUESTIONS: 

(1) If you were me, would you drive my 1999 Toyota Corolla to DF and keep the US plates and risk the harassment and potential fines/bribes? 

(2) Or would you try to register the car in DF (assuming this is even possible, which is unclear to me based on the cars age)? 

(3) Also, what do I do, what can I do, to maximize the amount of time I can drive the car in DF per month, i.e., in the context of driving restrictions? 

(4) I know I could possibly drive the car back to the US, sell it there, return by air and buy one in DF, BUT my car is a one owner car, has low profile and rock solid; therefore, why go for the nuclear option if I have other options. Do I have options?

*HOUSING (APARTMENT or HOUSE) *

We have zeroed in on three target colonias in DF (based largely on feel and proximity to my wife's work in Col. Las Americas)--Roma Norte (our favorite), Escondon y Del Valle.

What we don't quite yet understand is the BEST way to go about finding the right apartment.

QUESTIONS: 

(1)n Any other colonias we should consider? 

(2) AND Is the best and only way to secure an excellent place to walk the neighborhoods looking for "for rent" signs and hoping that your call results in a timely "look inside" the available unit? 

As background, we seek a unit with the following characteristics:

* 2 bedrooms with an office
* 1 to 2 bathrooms (1 full minimum) 
* Parking (1 space) 
* Full Kitchen 
* Open space with VERY Good lighting with many windows and ideally, a balcony (corner unit best) 
*Pet friendly
*Owner open to our painting a wall or two 
*Old with character, imperfections, Colonial maybe (as compared to modern and perfect) as long as everything is functional) 
*price range - 7,000-10,000 (we may be able to pay a wee bit more depending)


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

!. You should probably be consulting an immigration attorney for the answers to those questions.
2. You have a lot of conditions you're looking to satisfy. Is there a reason you're not working with a realtor?

Best of luck with the move/job, etc.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Colonial, Mexico City, Parking space, pet friendly, for 7 to 10 thousand pesos a month, I think that would be difficult

hopefully I'm wrong


----------



## Dtaylor (Aug 15, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thanks Longford and Gary. Understood. Will look to an attorney and for non colonial but still not brand new perfect unit and to spend a bit more.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I suggest that you notify INM within 30 days of moving. Your new employer, if registered with INM, must facilitate your visa change.
Your car is temporarily imported and cannot be registered in Mexico. If it was made in Japan, it can never be permanetly imported and, frankly, it would cost too much anyway. Besides, after 4 years on your Residente Temporal, you must become Residente Permanente with automatic permission to work, but can no longer drive a US plated car. So, it is probably time to think about buying a car in DF and taking your Toyota back to the USA to sell.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Dtaylor said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> My wife and I move from Pachuca, Hidalgo to DF as soon as July 1, no later than August 1. There, we'll stay for 2 years. To help me, help myself and my wife (and those like us with whom we will come in contact in the future), might I ask a few questions on Visa, Car, Housing issues?
> 
> ...



!. As others have mentioned, it would be best to consult an immigration attorney regarding your unique circumstances.

2. Your vehicle is too old to qualify for a "0" exemption under the strictly enforced "Hoy No Circula" vehicle environmental regulations in the Distrito Federal and the Estado de Mexico. You will not be able to drive your vehicle from 5 AM to 10 AM weekday mornings PLUS depending on the last digit of your plate number you will not able to drive your vehicle 1 additional weekday from 5 AM to 10 PM. You will also be restricted from using your vehicle for 1 Saturday per month. In the event of an environmental alert, you will not be able to use your vehicle.

Absent, the environmental restrictions you will not receive undue "harassment" from the transitos in most colonias in the D.F. IF your vehicle has license plates both in front and back. The Estado de Mexico has been retraining its transitos and hiring new ones to lower the incidence of "morditas." Whether this will be successful is unclear. In 4 years of driving my Michigan vehicle in Mexico City I have been stopped only once for anything other than not having a front license plate. Although it has sometimes taken 10-15 minutes for a review of my documents and rather long discussions in Spanish, no morditas or "multas" have ever been paid. I voluntarily complied with "Hoy No Circula" by having my vehicle inspected every 6 months at a cost of about 250 pesos.

Registering your vehicle in Mexico will require that you first formally import your vehicle into Mexico. This would not be very cost effective given the age of your vehicle AND you would still be restricted in the use of your vehicle under "Hoy No Circula".

3. As you stated, the best way to find an apartment is to cruise your desired colonias loking for "Se Renta" signs. It will be extremely difficult to find an apartment in the areas you mention in your preferred price range. The apartment you describe is highly desirable (2 bedrooms-parking-lots of light, etc.) and will require some time to find under $10,000 MXN. in many areas. The landlord will generally require a guarantor (fiador) for the lease. Many will accept a letter of guarantee written by an employer. You will find a mixture of both new and old construction through Mexico City. Ask your prospective landlord about painting, most will not object if it is a "reasonable" color choice as it will save them from doing it. You may be required to pay for repainting when you leave??

Public transportation is widely available and quite economical throughout the D.F. and may present an alternative to keeping your 1999 vehicle.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Bribe; Mordidas, not Morditas
As in bite, to bite, 

Lookinf for rental signs, is one idea, but I think it will take forever to comb the areas, this is, if you have the time and eagle's eyes.
Look for real estate agents, more than one, look for the apartment on the internet, ask around, there may be some local magazines or pamphlets


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Bribe; Mordidas, not Morditas
> As in bite, to bite,


Thanks for making that correction, Gary. The noun _mordida_ (= _bite_) comes from the past participle of the verb _morder[/I = to bite._


----------



## Dtaylor (Aug 15, 2013)

*Thank you all...*



GARYJ65 said:


> Bribe; Mordidas, not Morditas
> As in bite, to bite,
> 
> Lookinf for rental signs, is one idea, but I think it will take forever to comb the areas, this is, if you have the time and eagle's eyes.
> Look for real estate agents, more than one, look for the apartment on the internet, ask around, there may be some local magazines or pamphlets


Gary and Mitch Mex, I am sending a long overdue note to thank you for your excellent information. As you counsel, not gonna be easy finding a place for 12,000 let alone 13 or 14,000 in these locales. As such, and per my walk around the city this past weekend when I found almost no signs, gonna look to the net, try to find a reputable agent and get creative (hand out cards with my number to building managers when explaining that we're moving in mid-to-end-of-July). We shall see.

Thanks again to all. Much appreciated, your counsel is!

Damon


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Dtaylor said:


> Gary and Mitch Mex, I am sending a long overdue note to thank you for your excellent information. As you counsel, not gonna be easy finding a place for 12,000 let alone 13 or 14,000 in these locales. As such, and per my walk around the city this past weekend when I found almost no signs, gonna look to the net, try to find a reputable agent and get creative (hand out cards with my number to building managers when explaining that we're moving in mid-to-end-of-July). We shall see. Thanks again to all. Much appreciated, your counsel is! Damon


You are very welcome!
Let me know if I can help


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> You are very welcome!
> Let me know if I can help


Do you have contacts with real estate agents in Mexico City, Gary? I have a friend who may be looking for an apartment in the near future, possibly in Roma Norte or Roma Sur.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Do you have contacts with real estate agents in Mexico City, Gary? I have a friend who may be looking for an apartment in the near future, possibly in Roma Norte or Roma Sur.


I do know some people, why don't you send me the specs and I will ask around


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

A couple or several resources to check when looking for an apartment in the D.F.:

Apartment Rentals in the D.F.l | Segundamano

Mexico City Apartments for Rent - Craigslist

Apartment and House Rentals in Mexico City - El Universal


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> I do know some people, why don't you send me the specs and I will ask around


This friend is in the process of interviewing for jobs. When she knows where she'll be working, then she'll have a better idea of where she wants to live, and then I´ll have her contact you. Many thanks for offering to help!


----------



## Dtaylor (Aug 15, 2013)

*Gary, a question...*



GARYJ65 said:


> I do know some people, why don't you send me the specs and I will ask around


Hi Gary.

I wonder if I might ask you three questions in the context of the following background and your kind offer to other posters.

BACKGROUND. My wife and I have used the many online and paper resources to find a place in DF. As you and others counsel, naturally, we went from 9000 target price to the 15,000-17,000 range, per month, to get close to what we seek. In so doing, we've spent a TON of time looking. 

QUESTION 1 - might you be willing to speak to your contacts on our behalf (or put me in direct contact with them) to save you the hassle? The below are our specs:


2+ recamaras (requerida)
1+ bano (requerida)
cocina integral (idealmente con horno y refrigeradora) (requerida)
luz (y ventanas) (requerida)
2 piso y arriba (requerida)
se permiten un chico perro (requerida)
Ubicacion - no mas que 20 minutos en transportación publico del metro observatorio (bus o metro). 
1 espacio por un coche (casi requerida pero estamos abierto si hay pensiones cerca)
balcon (idealmente)
preferimos el carácter arquitectónico antigua MAS que moderno y perfecto (idealmente)
parcialmente amueblado (idealmente)
rango de precio (entre 9,000 y 17,000 pesos o menos si en dolares)

QUESTION 2 - We HAVE found two very interesting options. Owners are asking, final offer, for $1300 USD per month, one is a 2 bedroom unit with service quarters (very basic 3rd bedroom) in Polanco (almost directly above the metro station). The second is in Condesa, 3 blocks from Chilpancingo metro, 3 bedrooms (one of which will be an office) but no parking. Both, mas o menos, meet our specs (and reflect what we have in Pachuca, Hgo but at 5+ times the cost). Hence, both are roughly 20 minutes from Metro Observatorio (a must really for my wife). We can technically afford both but the rent will consume far more than the recommended 20-30% of income. What do you think when pondering life in Polanco? What do you think when pondering life in this part of Condesa? Most of our contacts and my wife's future colleagues will live in Roma, Condesa or Del Valle. Is it true that life in Polanco is an isolated one, realistically? 

QUESTION 3 - We must decide on these units by tomorrow morning. This in the context of our actually having another 5 weeks+ to find the right place at the right price range (must be in DF by July 27 for work, or August 1). DOES THE rental market open up more options in different months, i.e., July will provide more options than June? 

Any thoughts/recommendations/commentary is much appreciated but never expected. Thanks for engaging as you do...
Damon


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Dtaylor said:


> Hi Gary. I wonder if I might ask you three questions in the context of the following background and your kind offer to other posters. BACKGROUND. My wife and I have used the many online and paper resources to find a place in DF. As you and others counsel, naturally, we went from 9000 target price to the 15,000-17,000 range, per month, to get close to what we seek. In so doing, we've spent a TON of time looking. QUESTION 1 - might you be willing to speak to your contacts on our behalf (or put me in direct contact with them) to save you the hassle? The below are our specs: [*]2+ recamaras (requerida) [*]1+ bano (requerida) [*]cocina integral (idealmente con horno y refrigeradora) (requerida) [*]luz (y ventanas) (requerida) [*]2 piso y arriba (requerida) [*]se permiten un chico perro (requerida) [*]Ubicacion - no mas que 20 minutos en transportación publico del metro observatorio (bus o metro). [*]1 espacio por un coche (casi requerida pero estamos abierto si hay pensiones cerca) [*]balcon (idealmente) [*]preferimos el carácter arquitectónico antigua MAS que moderno y perfecto (idealmente) [*]parcialmente amueblado (idealmente) [*]rango de precio (entre 9,000 y 17,000 pesos o menos si en dolares) QUESTION 2 - We HAVE found two very interesting options. Owners are asking, final offer, for $1300 USD per month, one is a 2 bedroom unit with service quarters (very basic 3rd bedroom) in Polanco (almost directly above the metro station). The second is in Condesa, 3 blocks from Chilpancingo metro, 3 bedrooms (one of which will be an office) but no parking. Both, mas o menos, meet our specs (and reflect what we have in Pachuca, Hgo but at 5+ times the cost). Hence, both are roughly 20 minutes from Metro Observatorio (a must really for my wife). We can technically afford both but the rent will consume far more than the recommended 20-30% of income. What do you think when pondering life in Polanco? What do you think when pondering life in this part of Condesa? Most of our contacts and my wife's future colleagues will live in Roma, Condesa or Del Valle. Is it true that life in Polanco is an isolated one, realistically? QUESTION 3 - We must decide on these units by tomorrow morning. This in the context of our actually having another 5 weeks+ to find the right place at the right price range (must be in DF by July 27 for work, or August 1). DOES THE rental market open up more options in different months, i.e., July will provide more options than June? Any thoughts/recommendations/commentary is much appreciated but never expected. Thanks for engaging as you do... Damon


Dear Damon
I just saw the message, I'm out of town but will be back tomorrow and look for your place!


----------



## Dtaylor (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks, Gary. 

Not knowing any better and working under a rentor deadline of this morning, we put in an offer in on the apartment in Polanco. We prefer Condesa and definitely Roma Norta. Moreover, the unit in Polanco is more expensive than we originally envisioned. Yet, it was the best for the money and have been told by colleagues living in Mexico City (Roma) that if you seek a two bedroom apartment like the one we list that is within 30 minutes by public transport from Hospital ABC in Col. Las Americas: (1) you just can't find anything in Roma Norte anymore that is affordable (3 years ago, very different story), (2) Condesa and Polanco and Zona Rosa are just expensive, (3) unfortunately, Del Valle and Napoles are too far away via bus and metro, and (4) you must pay between 15 and 18,000, and definitely above 17,000 if you want it partially furnished in these colonias... 

Frankly, our significant work bears this out to be the case although we ARE new to the market, don't really quite understand yet the way to get the right places (beyond that which extranjeros usually use) and HAVE only walked the neighborhoods and used the 6 online resources over the past 3 weeks or so. Not to mention, we must move no later than July 27...

In short, not knowing any better than this, with our timeline, and being given a deadline of this morning to submit our offer on a place in Polanco that we know we liked (although we're not crazy about living in Polanco and paying $1300 per month.. very significant portion of our income in and expensive part of the city).

If our LOGIC is bad and/or INFORMATION is false, it would be good to know. We have not signed anything yet (although this will happen in the next day or two). Moreover, we're only locking into a one year lease and thus can move again next year inside the city.

Of course, no expectations, never. And regardless of what happens, we do appreciate your reaching back out and considering taking the time on our behalf.


----------

